# ABC TURNS PROGRAMMING OVER TO OBAMA



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If Bush had done this we would have heard screams of protest. Now it would appear America is laying on it's back with throat exposed like a submissive dog. 
Forget N Korea and Iran, I worry more about Obama.

For the full story: http://www.drudgereport.com/flashaot.htm



> ABC TURNS PROGRAMMING OVER TO OBAMA; NEWS TO BE ANCHORED FROM INSIDE WHITE HOUSE
> Tue Jun 16 2009 08:45:10 ET
> 
> On the night of June 24, the media and government become one, when ABC turns its programming over to President Obama and White House officials to push government run health care -- a move that has ignited an ethical firestorm!
> ...


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Fox News is the only agency he doesn't have in his pocket, all the rest of the communist news organizations are in.....


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Isn't there something about permitting equal time? :eyeroll: ? :******:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

zogman said:


> Isn't there something about permitting equal time? :eyeroll: ? :ticked:


Nope.

But it sure would have been funny to see Bushie trying to do the same thing on Fox News during his term...

'Course noone would have watched and the ratings would have tanked...

and of course that is_* if*_ Fox News had a late night national news show... which they don't, as they would also not garner enough share to make it financially viable. 

Let's face it.. the media tends to follow whooever is popular at the moment. A few years back, the liberals complained that Bush was receiving soft coverage, when his policies were popular at that time..

The press isn't required to either be hostile or fawning at whoever the President is at the time. There are just as many columnists in the news taking shots at Obama, and they are more than just the talking mouths of Fox news.

I think this is simply a case of sour grapes by the Rethuglicans again. They are simply trying to redirect their faux moral outrage over this most recent story. I think that the Press has indeed taken the President to task for many of his recent intentions. They take what his administration says and holds it up to scrutiny for the masses.

Could their be a bit more skepticism on the part of reporters considering we are spending billions in the next few months? Sure.

But I think Presidential reporting goes in cycles. They always start out with a "honeymoon" period. But they always come around and start getting tougher and tougher. That day will come....

But it smells like sour grapes to me overall...


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Здравствуйте (hi) Comrade Ryan! Read anything good in PRAVDA lately?


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Gee is that predictable...took all of one post after Ryan's reply before he gets called a communist. Civil discourse without name calling is so rare ... from either side.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

zogman said:


> Isn't there something about permitting equal time? :eyeroll: ? :ticked:


That's interesting isn't it zogman. The liberals try to use the fairness doctrine to shut down Rush Limbaugh, but Limbaugh doesn't claim to be balanced. He doesn't claim to be the news. He is entertainment.

Now ABC, NBC, CBS etc claim they are the news. They claim they are fair and balanced, but only FOX news really is. I don't know if they are Obama's puppets, or Obama is their puppet, but they are clearly undermining any resemblance of true news. They slant it and clearly have an agenda that parallels the liberal agenda.

It's clear Obama has no respect for true news, or our constitution. His czar are clear evidence of that. With that in mind how do we trust anything he does?


----------



## jacobsol80 (Aug 12, 2008)

Dak said:


> Gee is that predictable...took all of one post after Ryan's reply before he gets called a communist. Civil discourse without name calling is so rare ... from either side.


OR it might have something to do with the fact that he uses words like "Rethuglicans". Name calling has a way of drawing a like response from the other side.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

R y a n said:


> zogman said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't there something about permitting equal time? :eyeroll: ? :ticked:
> ...


Don't worry about Ryan he wears it like a badge of honor.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It appears even more bias than we first thought.



> ABC REFUSES OPPOSITION ADS DURING WHITE HOUSE SPECIAL
> Wed Jun 17 2009 15:15:00 ET
> 
> ABC is refusing to air paid ads during its White House health care presentation, the DRUDGE REPORT has learned, including a paid-for alternative viewpoint!
> ...


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

So along with PBS we now have the SECOND government run and controlled TV network. I need NOT say more. Most here are smart enough to know whats coming next.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Most


 :thumb:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Jacobsol80,



> jacobsol80
> 
> Dak wrote:
> Gee is that predictable...took all of one post after Ryan's reply before he gets called a communist. Civil discourse without name calling is so rare ... from either side.
> ...


Which would be why the phrase from either side is in my post.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

goodkarmarising said:


> Should we start calling it American Propaganda Corporation?? uke:


no...the A ll B arack C hannel


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

That's a good one ...


----------

